# Sprucing Up Tribute To Troops



## troopersgirl (16 Jul 2008)

Hi everyone who reads here... I just wanted to share this article with you from the Sunday, July 13, 2008 Era Banner because I'm not sure if you get to see support articles as often as you should.  I see a lot of heart warming stories all over Facebook which makes me feel proud to know there are many Canadians out there who support all your efforts, hard work and dedication for this great nation called Canada   and share their pride within their communities both online and offline.

  http://www.yorkregion.ca/News/East%20Gwillimbury/article/78170


----------

